# CRKT Steve Corkum First Strike "small review"



## BLACK LION

I own 2 of these in the mid size version with the Black blade and green wrap. One has a sheen and the other is flat black.  
I carry one daily no matter where I go(unless its a state or federal bldg).  
Although they do not afford any serrations... the thickness of the blade as well as the construction and pommel more than compensate.  
It also comes with a very sturdy kydex sheath that will accept the blade which ever way you insert it... it can be carried edge front or edge rear...   
It is solid and durable and very well crafted. Its clearly a favorite of mine due to its user friendly construction and traditional styling.
I am also partial to "tanto" tips for superior piercing capabilities. 

This tool is my "buddy"

Check your local BIG5 ...they may be 15.00      :O
*




*

*CRKT Corkum First Strike Fixed Blade Knife*


There are many CRKT firsts in this production version of Steve Corkum`s custom First Strike, including the blade grind and edge, and the hand wrapped handle. It is a knife different in almost every way from familiar Western knives.

The blade shape is a combination of the ancient chokuto straight sword and the classic mohora-zukuri double edge tanto. The grind is what Steve calls a convex zero edge, or appleseed cross section, resulting in an edge that is much stronger than taper or hollow grinds. The massive 0.19 inch blade thickness continues through the tapered full tang, resulting in incredible strength from tip to butt. The blade is AUS 6M stainless steel in a satin finish. The striking handle is a traditional Japanese cord wrap, resin impregnated, with black ray skin underlays. Combined with the butt pommel, it provides an amazing level of grip.

CRKT designed a custom injection molded Zytel sheath for the First Strike. It firmly grips the knife, left or right, and has a removable belt clip plus multiple slots and holes allowing almost infinite carry options on belts, clothing or gear.

Despite its ceremonial and martial arts origins, this is a heavy duty knife with great everyday utility. Steve Corkum notes, `In Japan, knives such as this are carried for all types of demanding tasks. In merging the tradition and construction of Japanese blades with modern utility styling, I am achieving my mission, in this case, to design an outstanding blade with strength, beauty and durability.`


----------



## arnisador

I certainly like the price!

Thanks for taking the time to share these reviews!


----------

